# bump on horses nose



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I've had Banjo for about 2 months now. He's a 2 yr old Morgan. About 6 weeks ago I noticed an odd bump on his nose. It's about 2/3 of the way up his face, and off-center. It just suddenly showed up one day, and I assumed it was an injury (bruise or something). I hoped it wasn't something he always had, and I missed it under his winter coat. He has a very pretty head, but that bump has been bothering me ever since. I've been watching it to see if it goes down, and I THINK it has, a bit, but that may be just wishful thinking. It doesn't seem to bother him at all but I'm really hoping it will go away. I've been waiting on the vet to come and geld him (now scheduled for next Tues) and will ask him to look at it then. Any ideas on what it could be or how I can tell?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Katie, it could be anything, really. A bug bite, where he hit/rubbed his face, etc.

If it doesn't hurt or bother him, then I wouldn't worry too much about it. Your vet should be able to tell you more once he sees it.

Besides, he doesn't think it makes him any less pretty, so I wouldn't worry about his looks being ruined. They're not. :wink:


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes I don't like him any less because of it, and he IS still pretty but it would still be nice if it goes away! I really think he bumped himself, as the bugs are not out here yet- we've had a really cold spring. There is a little grove of trees in his pasture and some of them are very crooked and gnarly- I suspect he may have run into one of them.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Well the vet came yesterday and Banjo is now a gelding. I showed him the bump and he said it was probably an old injury, and he felt it was here to stay- it's hard like bone so there is little chance it will go away. Funny, but now that I know that it kind of makes me more fond of him- he is less than perfect, kinda like me! He was a really good boy and the vet thought he was a very nice horse, so I will live with the bump and love him anyway!


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if this will help you or not, but I have a similar story. My 5 year old APHA gelding has a similar bump. My vet said that horses have some kind of an extra nostril up in there somewhere and it is most likely a little clogged. He told me not to worry and that it will most likely go away in time, and that as long as it is not causing my horse pain not to worry.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

My Jack has a has a bump in roughly the same area! When my vet checked him out he said it was a tooth that was coming in. He said the area around it was empty and the swelling was causing the lump on his face. He said it should resolve on its own with time


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh- well that would be nice too! Do they still have teeth coming in at two?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Jack is a 3 year old. My understanding is yes, he should have several more teeth coming in yet


----------

